
Tumblr is ruining a generation - ericz
http://tidypub.org/bIEyG
======
geuis
"I am 19 years old. You could say that my generation is the first to have
grown up with the internet."

I remember when I was 19 and felt like nothing in the world had existed before
me. I'm 31 and was using the internet before this guy was born.

To whoever the fellow is that wrote this, become a little less inwardly
focused. Shit changes fast, and your "generation" is being ruined as much as
mine was by Nintendo in the 80's or my parent's with that "rock and roll".
That's to say, not at all.

~~~
lurkinggrue
I'm 42 and was using the Internet before that person was born as well. My
generation was ruined by Pac-Man... or was it TV?

I think he needs to look up Sturgeon's Law and realize there is always a large
cross section of any generation that are not deep thinkers.

Previously we just never had access to their scrap books full of kitten photos
with quotes.

~~~
scrame
In the case of the article, its not even that, its reblogging. Though I don't
see that as any different as the blog explosion 10 years ago.

If you want to look at ruining a generation, look at subcultures wrecked by
crack, heroin and AIDS. Tumblr is pretty harmless.

------
IgorPartola
<poking_fun>Facebook is ruining a generation. I am 25 and by middle school
every girl and boy was on AIM and had awesome and deep quotes in their profile
info. We all also had fantastic buddy icons and used unique smiley faces.

Now on Facebook, all I see are post like "If I get X people to join this
group, I will do Y and Z." What happened to those creative icons? Where are
the lyrics from Nirvana? Isn't that what the internet should be
about?</poking_fun>

My real point is that (IMHO) for every person who has something original to
say _and_ it's worth listening to, there is between 100 and 10,000 people who
only are willing to repeat something someone else said. Being original is hard
work carries risk. The Internet just gave a voice to all the people who are
not willing to be original. Maybe the OP went to a particularly special middle
school where the concentration of the former type was way higher than usual.

------
RexRollman
I have to agree; reblogging is something I don't care for about Tumblr. Too
bad Tumblr doesn't offer a way to allow people to opt out of it.

------
radioactive21
I wouldn't go into a panic, as if EVERYONE is using tumblr and doing this.
It's just like those spam emails, where its a forward of a forward.

Relax, like all trends it'll run it's course and the next hip thing will
happen. I don't see any problems with this because you are making a HUGE
assumption. That if you use tumblr you are lazy and shallow because you didn't
take the time to write out your thoughts? How do you know they aren't using
other medians? It's just a big conclusion to make....unless you have the data
to back it up.

------
zwieback
I am 45 and you all ruined my internet back in 1993.

~~~
lurkinggrue
Goddammed September!

------
zacharyz
Interesting problem to have. Consider that it was just a few years earlier
than you where people didn't have blogs to share their high-school and
pubescent rants on. Some how they survived :).

I do think it is unfortunate that well thought out blog posts have been
replaced by sound bites. Tumblr isn't completely to blame either. Twitter and
facebook have also contributed to this.

------
abhishekpathak
What happened to those generations before blogging existed?Turned out pretty
okay,I guess.Even invented blogging.And then Tumblr.

